# Would one baby be fine alone?



## Tonya (Sep 28, 2015)

Not sure if this where to ask but a snake managed to get in my hutch & ate 3 babys & killed one that we buried & 1 survived cause i saw the snake before it got the last baby there was 5 all together, will the remaining baby be fine alone? Its 2 weeks old & its only in the lower 70s here at night would he/she be warm tonight? Thank you!!


----------



## chiques chicks (Sep 28, 2015)

If it is with its mother, she should take care of it.

I'm sorry you had a snake issue.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 28, 2015)

chiques chicks said:


> If it is with its mother, she should take care of it.
> 
> I'm sorry you had a snake issue.


I agree. @Samantha drawz knows a lot and would likely have your answer


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the  snake; it's ghastly to lose babies that way.

At 2 weeks, this baby should have its eyes  open and be pretty much fully furred.  It should be able to keep itself warm at these temperatures. My greater concern is that the doe"s milk might dry up with only the one kit nursing; but I have had does raise single kits,  so it may not be a problem.


----------



## Tonya (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank y'all it does have its eyes open & fully furred its a mini rex, I never heard of snakes getting in rabbit hutches, but my hubby bought a used hutch & we put mom & babies in their cause it has a built on house, but its not snake proof it has chicken wire on & a crack thro door big enough for snake get in, so I'm investing on fixing this problem so next time we wont have a snake get in. And again thanks!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't know how many babies I had to lose before I finally learned; I have cages built entirely of 1" x 1/2" wire that I move my pregnant does into, and I keep them there until the babies are old enough to wean.

I used to kill or relocate the snakes, but this is definitely snake country, and there's always another one around to move in when I take one out. Besides, we have rodents, and the snakes can get at them in places where even the cats can't go. So, this is the compromise I have settled on. It's been years since I lost any babies to snakes. I know I have a large (in the neighborhood of 5 feet) rat snake that patrols that area, but my babies are locked up safe, so he gets to stay.

Oh - and I am not a fan of chicken wire for rabbit cages. The wires are pretty thin, and rabbits that chew on the wire can work their way through it fairly quickly. It rusts out fairly fast for the same reason. But my biggest problem with it is that the wires aren't welded, they are just twisted together, and a reasonably strong predator (like a dog) can pull it apart and get at the animal inside in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Tonya (Sep 29, 2015)

Bunnylady said:


> I don't know how many babies I had to lose before I finally learned; I have cages built entirely of 1" x 1/2" wire that I move my pregnant does into, and I keep them there until the babies are old enough to wean.
> 
> I used to kill or relocate the snakes, but this is definitely snake country, and there's always another one around to move in when I take one out. Besides, we have rodents, and the snakes can get at them in places where even the cats can't go. So, this is the compromise I have settled on. It's been years since I lost any babies to snakes. I know I have a large (in the neighborhood of 5 feet) rat snake that patrols that area, but my babies are locked up safe, so he gets to stay.
> 
> Oh - and I am not a fan of chicken wire for rabbit cages. The wires are pretty thin, and rabbits that chew on the wire can work their way through it fairly quickly. It rusts out fairly fast for the same reason. But my biggest problem with it is that the wires aren't welded, they are just twisted together, and a reasonably strong predator (like a dog) can pull it apart and get at the animal inside in a matter of minutes.


Thanks I know i dont like chicken wire either it already had it on when we got it its only on the roof the rest of hutch is made with hard wire cloth, but we just replace chicken wire with the rabbit hard wire cloth im sure the snakes wont get in anymore all cracks & holes are filled in. Hopefully no more snakes!! The baby thats left is doing great. Thanks everyone!!


----------

